# Motorcycle research?



## Vagarious (Jul 5, 2010)

In my latest idea my MC rides a motorcycle for a small portion of the beginning chapters. This bike was once junked and then re-done by his now deceased brother, I also picture it being somewhat old in model.


Now, I’m no good with anything to do with motorcycles in general. My dad tried explaining it a little to me because he used to ride, but sadly it really didn’t help much. Anyone have information that I can use in my research? It would help me tons.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 5, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorcycle

If you need any specific piece of information, not located there. Holler.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 5, 2010)

Send Olly Buckle a PM (Private Message). Sometimes he finds them. He's one of the resident motor bike experts. There's another guy too, besides Olly, but I'm uncertain of who. Maybe it's RoundEye.


----------



## Baron (Jul 5, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Send Olly Buckle a PM (Private Message). Sometimes he finds them. He's one of the resident motor bike experts. There's another guy too, besides Olly, but I'm uncertain of who. Maybe it's RoundEye.


 
But motorcycles have moved on a little from the Brough Superior.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 5, 2010)

Three main types of street bikes to consider:
*cruiser* - lots of chrome...think like a Harley Davidson, Indian, Triumph*
standard* - Honda Nighthawk, BMW makes/made some nice ones, too
*sport bike* also sometimes referred to as a 'rice burner' (because so many were Japanese made) or a 'crotch rocket' - Kawasaki Ninja, Ducati (high end Italian made)

That might help you focus what you want, anyway. This doesn't include dirt bikes.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 5, 2010)

Baron said:


> But motorcycles have moved on a little from the Brough Superior.



The OP specifically said it would be an older bike.


----------



## Vagarious (Jul 5, 2010)

The Backward Ox, I will try sending that PM like you suggested.


Foxee, thanks for the help. I’m leaning toward a more Harley type looking bike, more or less vintage if possible.

Thanks to everyone else for the tips/suggestions.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, got the pm, where and when are you locating this? I had friends in the late 60s who found an old Harley to restore, but nowadays they would cost you money in England, if you simply want a look a like then Yamaha do a bike called the Virago that might be worth looking at, it has been around long enough to find an old one I think. On the other hand if your knowledge of bikes is really that limited maybe you simply want something big and black that looks like a motorcycle rather than a sports bike, look at the Suzuki GS series, they came in 500 550 750 and 1000 sizes, I have owned all but the thousand, that means the thousand is an expensive collectors bike and the others are fairly cheap. If you are in America, then yes, Roundeye was a motorcycle mechanic before he got ms so he should know what is around. It should be easy to find pictures of these on the web, looking at what's for sale will give you an idea of what might be available cheaply. If you want them to do it up themselves remember modern bikes, like modern cars, can require specialist tools and parts are less likely to be repairable.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 5, 2010)

What you need to tell is what the country the guy lives in.  And what year.   Otherwise you can't get any meaninful answers/


----------



## Vagarious (Jul 5, 2010)

Olly Buckle, I’m centering the whole novel around modern time concentrated in three months of this year. The guy lives in America, in a middle of nowhere town in Tennessee because I’m familiar with a lot of southern states. His brother, relatively six years older then the MC, probably would have found an old junker to put all his money into until his death. Plus the brother was a mechanic for a living.

If this helps any?


----------



## Foxee (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.cexut.com/wp-content/uploads/vtgpop6c.jpg


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 5, 2010)

That's funny, I was thinking of an Indian, as well, but that's a bit rich.  I doubt if there are any junker Indiians out there.

If you want a real story on this thing, try this.  Bro found an army surplus Harley at an auction of another mechanic, one of the last two of a lot fifty the guy bought and sold off,  each packed in a crate full of nasty cosmoline and complete with sidecar.

These bikes are kind of a folk legend.  Used to the lots for sale in like American Rifleman line ads in the sixties, everybody knew somebody who'd bought a lot.

 This would be the 45 cubic inch flathead with single "tractor" seat,  a hardtail with springer front end, thus endeared to "chopper" fans on a budget.    Medium compression ration, operable on dirty 74 octane gas.  Black and OD color.  (Though it would be fun it the guy painted it with what he had on hand...John Deere green


----------



## Vagarious (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting idea, Lin. Too bad I hate John Deere, huh?


----------



## Foxee (Jul 6, 2010)

I dunno, I guess Harley almost sounds cliche to me although it would certainly work and be believable. True, not likely to find a junker Indian but they are the first bike that I think of when you say 'vintage' (and they look great!). My dad had a Triumph back in the day, purple, black, lots of chrome...if you want something a little unusual that might be the way to go.

I love the idea of painting a Harley John Deere green.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 6, 2010)

> I hate John Deere


Commie.   Kubota kweer.  



Caterpillar yellow would also work.

I once painted all the exposed pipes in my North Carolina apartment with Caterpillar paint.   Made a statement.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like it would make your eyes bleed, too.

(actually, it sounds pretty cool)


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, most of the exposed pipes were in the bathroom, and many thought they had a productive effect


----------



## Vagarious (Jul 8, 2010)

I love yellow, it would make a statement alright.... especially in bathrooms


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 20, 2010)

I know I’m real late to the thread but I still may be of some help.

I worked for Honda (motorcycles) for a while and Harley-Davidson of New Orleans for a bit, plus a couple of independent shops. I’ve owned Honda, Kawasaki and Ducati.

An old Honda is probably easiest to find. An old Yamaha V-Max would be golden.  What is it you need to know?


----------

